# contracts



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have filled out my fair share of contracts and seen others. 
What are some specific things I should put in my own contracts? 
( im not planning on having litters yet, but like to be prepared in advance) 
What are some things in your contracts (breeders and buyers) 



second question- say you co-own with a puppy back- can you then put a contract on the puppy you send back? I don't want anything bad happening to *my* puppies. not saying it would, but Id like to protect my future breeding and lineage and such.


----------

